# Here’s my girl



## anglerman (Oct 18, 2018)

Did one cook last weekend for 200 guests, have to say I like it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice looking smoker.

Chris


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice looking smoker.


----------



## Hank R (Oct 18, 2018)

Looks well thought out I like it. was it your design ??


----------



## Jeff Wright (Oct 18, 2018)

When should I be home for delivery?


----------



## anglerman (Oct 18, 2018)

Hank R said:


> Looks well thought out I like it. was it your design ??


With the help of the builder, he tossed together the first blueprint then I added and moved some things.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Oct 18, 2018)

Now I have smoker envy. Nice.


----------



## Smoke23 (Oct 18, 2018)

Great looking rig!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Oct 18, 2018)

Very nice! You are much calmer than I would be...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2018)

Beauty!!
Now you're set, Anglerman!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 18, 2018)

Congratulations on a beautiful rig A-man.  It's got to be a real pleasure to show up at a job with that trailer.

Like


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice rig!
Al


----------



## link (Nov 19, 2018)

That is pretty damn awesome!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 19, 2018)

YEAP!  That sure is a nice setup!


----------



## humdinger (Nov 20, 2018)

Sweeeeeeet. Love that rig. What did you serve/cook for the cookout?


----------



## anglerman (Nov 20, 2018)

humdinger said:


> Sweeeeeeet. Love that rig. What did you serve/cook for the cookout?


Brisket, chicken breast, Mac n cheese, green beans, caeser salad.. and some appitizers along with cheese cake.


----------



## anglerman (Nov 20, 2018)

humdinger said:


> Sweeeeeeet. Love that rig. What did you serve/cook for the cookout?


Doing another one in December Brisket, chicken breast, brats, baked beans, cheese potatoes, coleslaw.


----------

